# BH/BB Team event at Redding



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Does any one have a count on teams? If not lets report in.
Bob Borges/Ren Sarns


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Tom Daley , Gary McCain


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Boyd K/Chuck Sciacca
Kris McCubbins/Jan Sciacca


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

for future reference, do you just find a teammate and pay $100? do the trail shoot organizers put all the BB/BH team folks on the same target? can the teams mix BB and BH?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

granite14 said:


> for future reference, do you just find a teammate and pay $100? do the trail shoot organizers put all the BB/BH team folks on the same target? can the teams mix BB and BH?


Its 150, you have to pay individual and team money, and yes just find a partner and BB/BH are combined. Yes when you put BH/BB money on the registration they put you in the group with all of us.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come on folks I know we have more teams than this!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Come on folks I know we have more teams than this!


A lot of them are not on here. If you know some of the other teams post them up:

Ben R. - ? 
Bubba Bateman
Dave R.
Alan E.
Rich E.
Mark A.
Bob Linette
Steve Faust
Is Don shooting? 

Rob, you should join us this year, we can find you a partner, there is always someone who needs one. Come join in the fun!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I am betting we have at least 11 teams, what was the count last year?


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

All the teams I know about are listed already. I'm sure there is more tho.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

rsarns said:


> A lot of them are not on here. If you know some of the other teams post them up:
> 
> Ben R. - ?
> Bubba Bateman
> ...


I'm currently signed up in Equilibrium's group and I think he's looking forward to trash talking how he can beat me when I'm using a compound, and then I'll take out the NFAA rulebook and question his whole system..
I heard a rumor that Alan E was shooting there too. I might be the only wheeled bow over there.
Next year probably... I'm not sure how many of my Oregon barebow friends will survive to next year after experiencing the wait times.
I'm known to change my mind though


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

granite14 said:


> I'm currently signed up in Equilibrium's group and I think he's looking forward to trash talking how he can beat me when I'm using a compound, and then I'll take out the NFAA rulebook and question his whole system..
> I heard a rumor that Alan E was shooting there too. I might be the only wheeled bow over there.
> Next year probably... I'm not sure how many of my Oregon barebow friends will survive to next year after experiencing the wait times.
> I'm known to change my mind though


Alan usually shoots in the money group. Just tell him (equil) he can't hold his bow up before the shot without an arrow or intent to shoot, watch his head blow up... lol You should drag Patricia over to the money group with you..... errrr Patrick.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

granite14 said:


> I'm currently signed up in Equilibrium's group and I think he's looking forward to trash talking how he can beat me when I'm using a compound, and then I'll take out the NFAA rulebook and question his whole system..
> I heard a rumor that Alan E was shooting there too. I might be the only wheeled bow over there.
> Next year probably... I'm not sure how many of my Oregon barebow friends will survive to next year after experiencing the wait times.
> I'm known to change my mind though


*
LMAO. I'm not trash talking anyone. I've got enough of my own problems to question anyone else. IMO, archery is like a psychology experiment, it's never about what you think it is. I'm just working on keeping one step ahead of my shadow.*


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

equilibrium said:


> *
> LMAO. I'm not trash talking anyone. I've got enough of my own problems to question anyone else. IMO, archery is like a psychology experiment, it's never about what you think it is. I'm just working on keeping one step ahead of my shadow.*


Dude thats a BIG shadow..... just sayin.....

Seriously you and Rob should join up as a team and come play..... we just need to get Clarence and Danny to go also...


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*ROB! I can see you're gonna be the problem case............Don't worry....I blame the "wheels". See Ren, that's why I swim......think about it...your over your shadow. *[/COLOR*]NAIL IT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*Oh Ya, thanks for the warning..............*


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

equilibrium said:


> *ROB! I can see you're gonna be the problem case............Don't worry....I blame the "wheels". See Ren, that's why I swim......think about it...your over your shadow. *[/COLOR*]NAIL IT!!!!!!!!*




That shadow when you are swimming could be a shark.....


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I give up shooting the Barebow team events. Try as we may, people always have the same old excuse, " I'll do it next year". Why don't we just cancel and all the next year people will never know the fun we had


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I do have a friend coming in from Colorado who wants to shoot the team event. I have been trying to find him a good partner. Steve Toles used to be from Kentucky and shot with us back in the 80s. He is a good bowhunter class archer. If anyone knows a good prospective partner please let me know. Back then Steve was a solid 480-495 field round scorer and he has been practicing.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I sent an email form, and called left a voicemail to switch over the team event. I've heard of people not getting their registration in time to make the group size, so I'll wait to hear back confirmation before committing to any teammates.
If anyone (Ben?) has an inside track to help get me changed over that would be awesome.. as it is, feels like I'm waiting in line at the DMV for a response (ticket 333, serving 59)

- Rob


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

granite14 said:


> I sent an email form, and called left a voicemail to switch over the team event. I've heard of people not getting their registration in time to make the group size, so I'll wait to hear back confirmation before committing to any teammates.
> If anyone (Ben?) has an inside track to help get me changed over that would be awesome.. as it is, feels like I'm waiting in line at the DMV for a response (ticket 333, serving 59)
> 
> - Rob


Rob, I'm not connected with the Redding club, so I wouldn't be able to help. Tom Daley usually spearheads the team event and all the coordination as far as I know. I hope you can get it all worked out to shoot with the group.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

itbeso said:


> Rob, I'm not connected with the Redding club, so I wouldn't be able to help. Tom Daley usually spearheads the team event and all the coordination as far as I know. I hope you can get it all worked out to shoot with the group.


Pam at the club got back to me, but basically told me the money groups are never full, and they would forward my info to registration and I finalize with registration on Thursday.

"The money groups are never full....If you find a teammate, great...you can sign up.
If you don't find a teammate, then maybe someone can help you out in getting one."

So now I need a partner. Sent you a PM about Steve Toles. let me know if that is a go...or I'll ping Boyd to see if he knows anybody else that needs a partner.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

granite14 said:


> Pam at the club got back to me, but basically told me the money groups are never full, and they would forward my info to registration and I finalize with registration on Thursday.
> 
> "The money groups are never full....If you find a teammate, great...you can sign up.
> If you don't find a teammate, then maybe someone can help you out in getting one."
> ...


As it stands now... I’m not aware of an extra partner. But I’ll keep my eyes and ears open.
However, I’ll send Kris’s brother a text and see if he’s going.

Hey Ben, your signature states “Gone crazy - be back soon”.
Who are you trying to kid? You’re so far down the crazy trail that you’ll never find your way back. LOL


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Boyd said:


> As it stands now... I’m not aware of an extra partner. But I’ll keep my eyes and ears open.
> However, I’ll send Kris’s brother a text and see if he’s going.
> 
> Hey Ben, your signature states “Gone crazy - be back soon”.
> Who are you trying to kid? You’re so far down the crazy trail that you’ll never find your way back. LOL


So!!:shade:


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Rob now has a partner. He and Steve Toles are a team.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

itbeso said:


> Rob now has a partner. He and Steve Toles are a team.


awesome.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

That I know of.
1. Daley-McCain
2.Chuck Sciacca-Boyd
3.Jan Sciacca- Kris McCubbins
4. Bubba- Dave Rosin
5. Steve Toles- Rob Joikenen
6.Bob Borges- Ren Sarns
7.Rich Eckenberg- Mark Applegate?
8.Ben- Don
9. Sandy- Jody Johnson
10. Dick Land- Tim


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Man this is a good year. I can't wait.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Just saw the first few seconds of this video.. hilarious. This must be the BB/BH money group.. would like to hear the story on that.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQY6_XtDXyg


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

granite14 said:


> Just saw the first few seconds of this video.. hilarious. This must be the BB/BH money group.. would like to hear the story on that.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQY6_XtDXyg


LOL... The expression on alan's face was epic....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ren I am not getting to Redding until Thursday evening I will see you guys Friday Morning.
Bob


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Ren I am not getting to Redding until Thursday evening I will see you guys Friday Morning.
> Bob


Ok see you then! I am driving most of the way down on Tuesday, probably staying a few hours out like Medford depending on traffic. I'll be in Redding hopefully early Wednesday morning, and get out and shoot a bit. If anyone is down there hit me up and maybe we can get some targets in.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Where are you staying


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Where are you staying


Quality Inn on Hilltop


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I will be at the Best Western when and where are you moving to Texas


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> I will be at the Best Western when and where are you moving to Texas


Late July to the San Antonio area. Heading down to look at houses first week in June


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I have some news myself I will talk to you and Tom Daley on Friday, see you guys then


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> I have some news myself I will talk to you and Tom Daley on Friday, see you guys then


So you moving to Texas also? 

Hey on another note, are we going to do a BB team event on Thursday like we did before? Haven't heard much since Tom doesn't get on here.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Call me back, left you a message


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

rsarns said:


> So you moving to Texas also?
> 
> Hey on another note, are we going to do a BB team event on Thursday like we did before? Haven't heard much since Tom doesn't get on here.


I was going Wed night (previously Thurs) and me and Ram want to do the team event Thurs.
Hope to see updates here on the logistics.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

granite14 said:


> I was going Wed night (previously Thurs) and me and Ram want to do the team event Thurs.
> Hope to see updates here on the logistics.


I'll keep you updated when I hear something. Plan on Thursday either way if its a team event or just shoot.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Alan E said if we get enough people we will do it at 1pm. So show up a bit early and we will shoot no matter what


----------



## dtirell (Jan 2, 2004)

granite14 said:


> I was going Wed night (previously Thurs) and me and Ram want to do the team event Thurs.
> Hope to see updates here on the logistics.


Aren't you forgetting someone?


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

dtirell said:


> Aren't you forgetting someone?


Nope, I'm just clueless on how longbows can participate on that day.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

awesome time as usual, some really great shooting and above all WAY too much fun.... LOL Ok, so you can never have too much fun, but we definitely had our share. Some amazing scores put up, Tom Daley leading the pack with a 1405, Boyd(2nd) and Bubba (3rd0 going to a shoot off at 88 yards tied for 2nd at 1390, followed closely by Kris at 1386 I think. Despite a bit of rain the first day (did I mention deluge?) and chilly weather we persevered with laughter and fun. Team money was Tom and Gary in 1st, followed by Kris and Jan, and then Boyd and Chuck in 3rd. Congrats everyone for very good shooting, and can't wait until the next event. Hope to see a good turnout in Oregon.


----------

